# Egyptian Arabic: يشقط



## Gerry905

I'm not sure which Levantine dialect uses this word but I couldn't fine the meaning. 
Here's where I came across it:
هو مبسوط عشان فاكر انه عرف يشقطها
هي اللي شاقطاه اصلا وهو مش واخد باله


----------



## elroy

This is Egyptian, not Levantine.  I've edited the thread title.


----------



## Gerry905

Ok, so what does it mean?


----------



## akhooha

I believe it means to catch something (like a ball)


----------



## cherine

I'm not sure about the translation, but esh-sha2t الشقط is like hitting on someone, getting them to go out with you, or ride the car with you. I've only heard it used in non-romantic/respectful ways. It's like when a man is driving his car, stops by a girl and coax her to ride with him (and go somewhere to have sex).
In the limited context given in post #1, it could be reference to guy feeling happy because he thinks he could convince a girl to go out with him (not necessarily to have sex, just become a girlfriend, maybe) when in fact she was the one who "caught"(?) him.

Edit: I just wanted to add that the term I know for this in French is "draguer".


----------



## elroy

The term for this in American English is "pick up." 


Gerry905 said:


> هو مبسوط عشان فاكر انه عرف يشقطها
> هي اللي شاقطاه اصلا وهو مش واخد باله


 _He's so pleased with himself because he thinks he was able to pick her up, when in fact she was the one who picked him up without him realizing it. _


----------



## Gerry905

Thanks! Elroy, what would be the equivalent in Palestinian?


----------



## elroy

cherine said:


> I just wanted to add that the term I know for this in French is "draguer".


 Based on that dictionary entry, it looks like "draguer" means "to hit on (with the intention of picking up)" but not "to pick up." 


Gerry905 said:


> what would be the equivalent in Palestinian?


 I can't think of an exact equivalent.  The closest match I can think of is يزَبِّط, which means "to get with through deliberate actions/attempts" (not necessarily by "picking up").


----------



## momai

elroy said:


> Based on that dictionary entry, it looks like "draguer" means "to hit on (with the intention of picking up)" but not "to pick up."
> I can't think of an exact equivalent.  The closest match I can think of is يزَبِّط, which means "to get with through deliberate actions/attempts" (not necessarily by "picking up").


What about طبّق, don't you use it, too?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

elroy said:


> Based on that dictionary entry, it looks like "draguer" means "to hit on (with the intention of picking up)" but not "to pick up."
> I can't think of an exact equivalent.  The closest match I can think of is يزَبِّط, which means "to get with through deliberate actions/attempts" (not necessarily by "picking up").


 Yes, draguer means to hit on a girl or try and pick up a girl ( mostly  )


----------



## cherine

So it is the right translation in French, right?


----------



## elroy

momai said:


> What about طبّق, don't you use it, too?


 I haven’t heard it personally.  Does it mean “pick up”?


cherine said:


> So it is the right translation in French, right?


 According to your explanation, يشقط means “pick up,” not “hit on / draguer.”  “pick up” is also what seems to be meant in the original context.  You can hit on someone without picking them up.  “hit on” only means that you say things to _try_ to pick them up, but you may be unsuccessful.  “pick up” means that you successfully got the person to hook up with you / sleep with you / etc.


----------



## cherine

elroy said:


> According to your explanation, يشقط means “pick up,” not “hit on / draguer.”  “pick up” is also what seems to be meant in the original context.  You can hit on someone without picking them up.  “hit on” only means that you say things to _try_ to pick them up, but you may be unsuccessful.  “pick up” means that you successfully got the person to hook up with you / sleep with you / etc.


I'm not 100% sure, but I believe esh-sha2t is both hitting on and picking up. This is why I believe draguer is the right translation in French.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

As I have already said, when somebody "drague", he may be unsuccessful ; so its meaning does'nt seem to be exactly the same as الشقط .


----------



## Hemza

cherine said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I believe esh-sha2t is both hitting on and picking up. This is why I believe draguer is the right translation in French.


This became more French oriented .
I don't know if يشقط is considered slang but in French, it could be translated as _choper_? @J.F. de TROYES qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Hemza said:


> This became more French oriented .
> I don't know if يشقط is considered slang but in French, it could be translated as _choper_? @J.F. de TROYES qu'en pensez-vous?



Sorry to talk here about French language. I just want to reply to Hemza. Oui, _choper_ est utilisé dans ce sens en argot comme _serrer_, mais c'est beaucoup moins connu et employé  que _draguer_.


----------

